# 28" Backs for trail riding???



## Nate_1503 (Jan 17, 2012)

alright I love them Backs make any bike look amazing but my concern is how do they do on trails? i ride some deep thick geewy mud and some fields and just trails in the woods and hunting clubs. Have about 30 miles around the house that is able to be ridden slightly illegally but its mixed w/ everything... I am worried that they will not last of the gravel and trails? and will be a tank on the trails looking at all 28x10's 
thanks


----------



## Nate_1503 (Jan 17, 2012)

these are going on my brute 750 not in my signature. also would I be better off with a mega mayhem or some of that nature? I know they are a more A/T tire but Backs well they are Backs


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

i have a set of 28 S/W backs on my current 750 and had them on my last 650. i find they really aren't that bad of a tire overall. only complaint i've really seen was i can't get traction to wheelie often on hard ground, and i find that they dont climb rocky hills very well.. other then that honestly i rather enjoy driving them.. they smooth out after like 10km/h.


----------



## Nate_1503 (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm in between backs and mega mayhems at this point. Megas have great reviews and look to be a good all around tire but backs are just nasty...


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

I run 28 backs on trails and mud. They are a little rough until about 10mph but after that they ride fine. And no dirt roads won't wear them out prematurely. When you are riding trails and then get to the thick stuff you'll be glad you have them.. LOL And Adam is right they aren't worth a crap for climbing rocks, just not enough rubber on the ground, but I'm not much of a hill climber anyway, I would rather play in the mud, so they suit me fine.


----------



## Nate_1503 (Jan 17, 2012)

No rocks down this way so I should be good


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

buddy of mine has zilla's, ( he had mayhems ) and his wife has mudlites on there brutes and im happy i ran silverbacks with them the last trip. had no problem riding with them but when we hit the mud/skeg i was very happy i had the backs on. wouldnt sell them other then the fact i have 31 outlaws coming. been honestly an awesome tire.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

no no no no no. lol They will suck on trails.


----------



## tate (Jul 29, 2012)

I took my backs out for 1the ride and that was enough of that. When the *** end passes the front end in a corner you'll understand why I only used them 1time. I use a a set of 589s for my trail tire. They do alright but you can't compare them to a back in the mud


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I can't imagine using anything like that for any serious trail riding.


----------



## gav09 (Feb 1, 2012)

they're not a trail tire for sure.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

thats whats on my wifes can am and i like em . to me they pull better than my 30's.. i would trail ride with them..


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

Go with terminators. I love mine and they are an awesome all around tire that you can go deep in the mud with


----------



## BIGPUN (Dec 20, 2008)

Do u have 28" terms? I heard the 29.5 r unstable above 35 mph


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

28 backs are a very hard tire. They're rough as hell up to id say about 5-8 mph. After that there are quite smooth running on flat ground.

As for absorbing rock and things on the trail.. no go. They are as stiff as a board, even if you run NO air in them.

They do work quite well in the mud.. they dig a little bit more then laws but they pull good as well. They wear above average, not perfect because the center lug is always contacting and always wearing.


----------

